# Blue-Ray Player oder DVD?



## julchen (5. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
ich brauche einen neuen DVD-Player, da meiner kaputt ist.

Ich hab einen 42 Zoll von Philips. Der Player sollte neben den normalen DVD´s alle Format abspielen und auch als CD bzw. MP3 Player fungieren. Ich stehe nun vor der Entscheidung, ob ich einen DVD Player oder direkt einen Blue-Ray Player kaufen soll. Ich möchte allerdings nicht sehr viel Geld ausgeben. Für den DVD Player hatte ich so an die 50 Euro veranschlagt, falls es ein Blue-Ray Player werden sollte, dann nicht mehr als 150 Euro.

Soll ich einen Blue-Ray oder ein DVD Player kaufen. Leider bin ich auf dem Gebiet nicht sehr bewandert, von daher wäre ich dankbar für Empfehlung, vielleicht sogar schon Kaufempfehlung.

LG
Julchen


----------



## vfl_freak (5. Januar 2010)

Moin Julchen,

hmm, ich weiß nicht, ob man dies so ganz pauschal beantworten kann ....
Sicherlich haben die BlueRay-Scheiben deutliche Qualitätsvorteile vor den 'normalen' DVDs.

Aber:
Was für einen Fernseher hast Du genau?
Wie HD-fähig ist er?
BlueRays sind in der Anschaffung teurer ... bist Du bereit hierfür mehr Geld auszugeben?

Falls Du eine eigene Videokamera hast und Filme selbst schneidest/brennst: 
Ist Dein Schnittprogramm BlueRay-fähig?

Ich selbst habe mir vor etwas über einem Jahr einen 'normalen' DVD-Rekorder von Panasonic gekauft, mit dem ich sehr gut zufrieden bin.
Da ich derzeit Video-mäßig noch nicht auf HD umsteigen möchte (habe noch keinen CamCorder gefunden, der mir in Relation zu meinem aktullen CANON MVX3i wirklich gefällt und auch mein TV ist 'nur' HD-Ready), belasse ich auch alles beim Alten.

Bin aber selbst auch gespannt auf weitere Argumente hier - vlt. überzeugen sie mich ja auch 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## julchen (5. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
also Videobearbeitung will ich nicht machen. Es geht mir hautpsächlich um Filme schauen und Musik hören.

Ich hab nen neuen Philips aus der 7er Serie, also alles was ein Flat heutzutage hat.

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## vfl_freak (5. Januar 2010)

Moin,

also für sollte es IMHO eigentlich völlig egal sein, da es ja bei BlueRay um die Bildqualität geht 

Bleibt die Frage, wie viel Dir die bessere Bildqualität wert ist ?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## deepthroat (5. Januar 2010)

Hi.

Die andere Frage ist doch aber: wie lange wird es dauern bis deine Freunde mit Blue-Ray Filmen ankommen, die du dann mit deinem DVD Player natürlich nicht anschauen kannst?

Also wenn du es dir leisten kannst, dann solltest du dir (meiner Meinung nach) gleich einen Blue-Ray Player zulegen. Einen Philips BDP2500 z.B. gibt's schon ab ca. 110 €.

Wenn du es dir (noch) nicht leisten kannst, hilft evlt. sparen oder einfach warten bis die Player noch günstiger sind... 

Gruß


----------



## julchen (5. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
ja, so gesehen hast du Recht. Beim Philips hab ich mir schon mal das Modell BDP 3000 angeschaut. Diverse Meinungen sagen jedoch, dass dieser bei manchen schnellen Kameraschwenks ruckelt.

Gibts hier im Forum eine Kaufempfehlung oder was würdet ihr empfehlen bei einer Preisklasse bis 150 Euro.

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## chmee (5. Januar 2010)

Wenn man jetzt Geld ausgibt, dann würde ich zu einem BluRay-Player tendieren. DVD-Player sind so ausgereift, da kann man sogar ein NoName-Gerät für 40Euro nehmen, außer HDMI können sie doch alles. Die Frage ist aber, ob man dann nicht noch ein bissel mehr haben will. Für knapp 280Euro bekommt man schon eine PS3, die als Bluray-Player und auch Medienzentrale dienen kann (angeschlossen ans INet bzw. Netzwerk).

Das Ruckeln ist immer eine Angelegenheit beider Geräte, TV wie auch Player. Wenn ein Player 24p ausgibt, diese aber vom TV nicht sauber ausgegeben werden, ist es genauso schlecht wie ein Player der nur 50i ausgibt, der TV aber in HDReady das Bild kleinrechnet. Beides ist mit Umrechnungen verbunden, die das Bild logischerweise schlechter machen, zumindest nicht im Original belassen.

mfg chmee


----------



## ronaldh (12. März 2010)

Ich bin jetzt stolzer Besitzer eines Panasonic BluRay Players, der an meinem Panasonic Full-HD 42"-Plasma hängt. Und ich bin wirklich begeistert. Die Bildqualität ist auch bei DVD's merklich besser als bei meinem Panasonic DVD-Player, den ich vorher hatte, weil der BluRay-Player die Bildqualität schon hochrechnet. 

BluRay's sind dann natürlich erst recht klasse. Bemerkenswert ist vor allem die wesentlich bessere Tonqualität (ich habe eine 5.1-Anlage). Vor allem, wenn man laut hört, weil BluRay's in der Dynamik nicht so beschnitten sind wie DVD's. Mit diesem Unterschied hatte ich nicht gerechnet.


----------

